# Female GSD, WA state, anyone help?



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I am worried about this 1 yr old female GSD listed on the local Craigslist, as she is not spayed and I know how many idiots out there will try and take her to breed her and sell puppies. I'd like to help find her a home that will spay her and love her! Can anyone help direct me in who to contact or what I can do? I cannot take her myself but might foster her short term if there was a plan in place.

It says her parents are Czech. 
http://kpr.craigslist.org/pet/1581542945.html


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

p.s... I sent them an email, hoping they will contact me with more info.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Sure you want to wait til the fall????? She sounds like a wonderful girl, already kid tested. 

What were you going to name her???/


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

I recently found an ad on craigslist for a female GSD/malinois X. They wanted to find a good new home for her. I contacted them asking to please contact a rescue instead, if they wanted to make sure they find someone reputable and offered any help they might need. I never heard from them, and was thinking they probably considered it insulting. Maybe I should have just asked for her, and worried about placement later? However that is dishonest, and I could not do it, but I am now always worried about what happened to her. Good luck with this poor baby. I think I need to stop looking at craigslist to try and help local dogs.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

She has that dark face I just love and looks to have either a large saddle or a blanket back. What a pretty girl with a happy face. she reminds me of Madelaine/Nadia (sable with pups just rescued recently) with that sunny looking expression.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Kathy, I am so tempted. I'd want to have her temp tested first. I think my husband would have a fit if he came home to a full grown Craigslist GSD. LOL.

They haven't written me back. Do you guys think I should flag the ad so people can't try and get her for a breeder? Or just let it be? I just want to help the poor girl.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

The ad has already been flagged.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Darn. They haven't answered my email, either.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Maybe try again?


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey if you get ahold of them, I'll temp test her for you and put some feelers out to some rescues around here that I have personal contacts with. 

Let me know. 

Courtney


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I hope she is okay, she is a gorgeous girl with very sweet eyes. I bet she is a love and woulf be a wonderful family girl.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I haven't seen her re-listed on CL and they never did email me. Thanks Courtney, if they do email me I will get ahold of you!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hopefully she found a good home.


----------

